
Craigslist, Coming Soon In A Language Near You - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/27/craigslist-coming-soon-in-a-language-near-you/
======
delackner
Craigslist has long failed to properly implement international sites. In the
TOKYO JAPAN site any search returns results all over both Japan and the US,
suggesting their backend doesn't have any concept of the various regions as
being separate.

------
davidw
Cool. I happen to know that the guy working on that is a News.YC reader:-)

~~~
ews
No shit, who? ;)

